# Ricky Davis is a loser



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Check the quote:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-banx21.html


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I wish you Celtics fans the best of luck with him. Maybe you guys can smack him around and get him in shape (mentally that is, physically he is A-OK).


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

A lot of people call Ricky a headcase, but that will go away with maturity.

He hasn't had a good game in Boston yet, but he's gotten limited minutes. He will do great with Paul Pierce, he just needs time to gel with this team, and he'll see more court time.

I can't wait to see Pierce and Ricky when there totally comfortable with each other.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> A lot of people call Ricky a headcase, but that will go away with maturity.
> 
> He hasn't had a good game in Boston yet, but he's gotten limited minutes. He will do great with Paul Pierce, he just needs time to gel with this team, and he'll see more court time.
> ...


He obviously doesn't like being the #2 man, so I dont think that bodes well for you Boston fans.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> He obviously doesn't like being the #2 man, so I dont think that bodes well for you Boston fans.


The way Ricky plays energized on the court; hustling and running up the floor, I think he would accept being the #3 man behind Vin or Jiri. I think Ricky will be a major impact on the Celtics. I think he will show people he isn't just another Portland Trailblazer. I think he will be happy in Boston. (Let's hope)


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Best of luck to him and the Celts


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think he has been impressive

Paul has been playing great with him, it is a great 1-2 punch.

I mean, how about those sick alley-oops Paul has been throwing to Ricky? dope!!!!


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Oh it bodes with me, it bodes with me fasho'

When are we going to create a HOF for the Celts board? We are the most storied franchise ever... lets go baby


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> Oh it bodes with me, it bodes with me fasho'
> 
> When are we going to create a HOF for the Celts board? We are the most storied franchise ever... lets go baby


LMAO, STING welcome back. How was your 4 year vacation? 

Nice to have ya back on "board".


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> Check the quote:
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-banx21.html


LMAO, That quote was hilarious.
Love Danny Ainge and his great judge of character.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, STING welcome back. How was your 4 year vacation?
> ...


Aquaitious!!! It's been forever man 

Yeah i know its been way too long... Nice to be back though, i'm startin to pick up the pace on posting more often


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he would accept being the #3 man behind Vin or Jiri.


some fans just dont have a grip on reality 

:uhoh:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> The way Ricky plays energized on the court; hustling and running up the floor, I think he would accept being the #3 man behind Vin or Jiri. I think Ricky will be a major impact on the Celtics. I think he will show people he isn't just another Portland Trailblazer. I think he will be happy in Boston. (Let's hope)








Dude hez gonna be the #2 man, thatz why we brought him in, and yes Jiri is currently playing like a #2 man and when he continues that even if he becomed the "#3 man", well golly, we have a #2 man being our #3 guy, even though I don't think these numbers / rankings mean jack.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, so far, so good with Ricky. He hasn't jacked up any bad shots-- in fact he's passed up a few he could have taken. He's also trying on defense. The results aren't always there, but the effort has been consistent.

We'll just have to see if it continues.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

people rip Riley for trading him out of Miami--but he's a headcase and cancer--he doesn't play Riley's basketball--thats why he was out. I don't know where he can fit in...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> people rip Riley for trading him out of Miami--but he's a headcase and cancer--he doesn't play Riley's basketball--thats why he was out. I don't know where he can fit in...








But if he was still on the team you would love him, itz all good, he will be fine herre.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Ricky has been a loser*

This is a big opportunity to turn his image around.

If he fails it may be his last true shot to be a star in the NBA, and Danny will have a big black eye.

I think Ricky is doing well for a guy with the pressure he is in on a new team. His defense has been good and he is not trying to take too many shots just to get his stats.

The oops have been freakin fantastic.

I hope all goes well for Ricky and he helps hang #17.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> Check the quote:
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-banx21.html


I didn't see what was wrong with his quote, still don't, and I agree with his quote. I also like how they used the elipses to take it out of context. Why not post the whole quote there, instead of chucking out the middle and ending with "help me score."

First of all, Ricky never said he was the #1 option, he just said him and LeBron were going to be an awesome 1-2 punch. There is some horrible journalism going on right there and is quite common for Lacy "I can't handle the truth, so I make **** up" Banks.

The problem with the Cavs, and it happened with the Bulls in the MJ days is that one man is not going to be able to carry the franchise. That is the mindset in Cleveland right now and that is what Ricky was talking about. Guess what... he's right. 100% right. 

No matter how good LeBron gets, unless the Cavs have a #2 scorer they are going to be 1st-2nd round playoff exits for his career. It wasn't until the Bulls got Scottie and a supporting cast that Jordan truly became elite.

I applaud Boston for making this move because Davis can do a lot of things well and is still young. Throw in Jiri and the Celtics have a backcourt from hell to punish opposing teams for the next 10 years. If the Celtics finally secure a talent big man, or two, they will no doubt be a force in the East for a long time to come.

P.S. I still think Danny Ainge is a moron and the wrong guy for the job.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Good Luck to Davis in Boston hopefully he can become a player that people say he would be but it would be unlikely, because barely anyone cared for davis in Miami and probably Cleveland, and with Pierce as the celts big-time scorer I think davis would just be a stand in again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ricky Davis is a loser*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I applaud Boston for making this move because Davis can do a lot of things well and is still young. Throw in Jiri and the Celtics have a backcourt from hell to punish opposing teams for the next 10 years. If the Celtics finally secure a talent big man, or two, they will no doubt be a force in the East for a long time to come.
> ...


Wow, now thats a good post. And I agree with it --- Jiri, Paul, Banks, and Davis all have a lot of talent. The only thing they need is a frontcourt now, and it looks like Perkins is the first step to it. Now with a bit of luck and a bit of smarts, we could draft maybe another one or two guys to fill that role.


I love your last sentance, too.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ricky Davis is a loser?*

Maybe. But last night he was a winner. Nice shot, Ricky! (Actually he was 6-9 shooting) Nice win, Celtics!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> 
> 
> Aquaitious!!! It's been forever man
> ...


GREAT to see you, Sting!


----------



## Bball4me (Dec 4, 2003)

I think players get labeled too quickly and too easily in the NBA.
Ricky Davis did some stupid things, but he did them on a losing team with no prospects for winning and a losing attitude.

Paul Pierce vouched for the guy, so as a Celtics fan I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt.
Nothing he did with the Heat or with the Cav's makes a bit of difference to me.
He has a clean slate as far as I'm concerned. 
Now, if he starts doing or saying crazy things while wearing that Celtics uniform, then I'll have a problem with the guy.
But that hasn't happened yet and the Pierce to Davis plays have been of the highlight reel variety. They are going to be fun to watch when they get more playing time together.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball4me</b>!
> 
> Nothing he did with the Heat or with the Cav's makes a bit of difference to me.
> He has a clean slate as far as I'm concerned.


Totaly agree, I don't care about his past anymore, and if everyone was willing to go for him (Pierce and Ainge) well then I support it, but I hope Big John is right and we go after Eric Williams in the offseason.


----------



## Clockwork24 (Nov 21, 2003)

I like his attitude. He wants to be the guy who makes the shots. He's obviously upset about LeBron taking his spotlight in Cleveland, and now he's behind Peirce - but I think that'll change. Pierce and Davis are good friends and I believe they'll bond well together and hopefully be blocks to a good team in the future.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Ricky is probably the most misunderstood player in the NBA. True he has made a few small mistakes and one huge one. Because of that he became one of the most despised players in the league. I didn't understand it then and I don't understand it now. I do however like the fact that he's gone over to Boston and hasn't had the pressure that people put on him in Cleveland. He's a good player with the potential to be a great player. I wish him good luck.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Ricky Davis, thus far, appears to have left most of his offensive game in Cleveland. If I had known that would happen when the deal was made, I would have assumed he was useless as I thought of him as a one-dimensional player. Little did I know that O'Brien would be so enamored with his defense that I'd be hearing Mike and Tommy say, "Here comes Ricky Davis on as a defensive replacement." 

I think a lot of this is the situation he's in. He's playing with a team that will be in the playoff hunt all season and he has not done that before. I think because of that he's focusing more on the things he needs to do to make O'Brien put him on the floor, defend, hustle, and rebound.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ricky Davis is a loser*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't see what was wrong with his quote, still don't, and I agree with his quote. I also like how they used the elipses to take it out of context. Why not post the whole quote there, instead of chucking out the middle and ending with "help me score."
> ...


Wow, I thought I was the only one with those feelings. I agree with you on every aspect of your post.:yes:


----------

